# Best commercial ride on snow blower??



## Bowhunter13 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a ventrac 4000 series. The snow blower attachment for this machine is 52" wide. This is too wide for most of my sidewalk applications. I need to cut down on man hours. What is the best ride on snowblower that can fit on sidewalks, but is heavy duty!! Suggestions thanks


----------



## frankieplower (Feb 14, 2013)

*Walker mower w brush attachment*

We have 2 Walkers that have brushes on the front, We had the Walkers from grass mowing anyway, cost 5K each to put brooms on , but they are the bomb for sidewalks, then if the snow gets too heavy for brooms >4" we put on the single stage blowers 2K a piece and we're blowin baby.........Cash that is! Highly recommend Walker products! 10yrs strong!


----------



## Bowhunter13 (Feb 16, 2013)

i will research them thanks


----------



## Bowhunter13 (Feb 16, 2013)

what model walker do you have?


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't know about your area but in the MN/WI area there is a slew of decent looking used Trackless MTs for sale on craigslist all $12k or less. Maybe worth look. Use www.searchtempest.com It searches multiple craigslists in your area all at once. I'm an addict.


----------



## frankieplower (Feb 14, 2013)

*Walker Mower*

I have 2 Walker MTEFI. We love the Kohler 26hp motors. Pretty bulletproof, always parts and self diagnostics. You CANNOT bog these things down. 15 min from mower to Snowblower, maybe another 15 to brush. I like to get them used with about 100hrs for around 8-9K. I can't see paying full retail new at 12K. I look on Ebay and the equipment traders and scout for them. Lower hp models are good, just the 26 is right there with the perfect power ratio and efficiency


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

FFC/Paladin makes a blower specifically for sidewalks--it can go on a skidsteer, mini-skidsteer, mini-loader etc. They want pretty good money for it, but they introduced it as an option for municipalities who didnt want to invest in a trackless/holder


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

We have a cabbed, sub-compact John Deere with a 47" snow blower that has worked extremely well on sidewalks. It's narrow enough to get through tight sections and has enough power to get through sidewalks that have been plowed onto by city trucks.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a John Deere F930 with a 47" two stage blower that is a working machine. I am shopping around for a broom for it. In the summer I have a 76" swept spindle mower for the rest of the year.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Kubota F3560 has worked well for us, see for yourself.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

We have a 1445 john deere with 47 inch blower and a john deere 2350 tractor with 47 inch blower. They both are awesome machines. The 1445 is a little more nimble than the tractor, but we are very happy with both.


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 22, 2009)

Have a walker 2 stage snow blower.. Without 4x4 in deep snow your in trouble it will be worthless .


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

The key question is how wide are your walks?


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

mdb landscaping;1600001 said:


> We have a 1445 john deere with 47 inch blower and a john deere 2350 tractor with 47 inch blower. They both are awesome machines. The 1445 is a little more nimble than the tractor, but we are very happy with both.


How is that working out for you when in deep snow or cutting through deep snow banks? I ask because the blower is narrower than the machine.

They have a 5 ft machine as well and I have used it. Overall it's good, stronger components then the residential grade (yellow color) but with ONLY a 16" fan it doesn't have the capacity that it should have and could throw it about 5 - 10 feet further. Spout could use an improvement, better curve to throw it besides the blower when room is tight.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Why dont you get the ventrac 3000 series? The blower is something like 42" or 44". We have one and it is great. 
What you are talking about is the exact reason we got the 3000 vs the 4000.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Strange. All of our sidewalks around here are 60", so I have the opposite problem usually. We use the Simplicity in my sig. It's a nice machine so far. Does have a few problems here and there. Better off if you don't have to use the blower, that's where most of the problems come in. The broom is the way to go if you can.


----------



## Bowhunter13 (Feb 16, 2013)

I bought the 4000 series for other reasons. I have the aeravator, turbine blower, 58" brush, and bucket attachments. The 4000 series made more sense for landscape purposes. The 3000 series has a 42" blower. If that's my best option maybe I will by it. However at the tune of near 30k that's an expensive snowblower. No need other than snowblower in the 3000 series.


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

toro dingo with a 48" blower or a 
bobcat s70 with a 36-48 blower,.....oh did i mention cab and heat??

all pricey but bulletproof!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I run 51 inch blowers on front of two utiltiy tractors. Works for us. Most walks are 48 some bigger.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone use an asv rc-30? or comparable?


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

ryde307;1608177 said:


> Does anyone use an asv rc-30? or comparable?


yes i use a bobcat s70 with a 48" blower and a 60" blade.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

tread lightly services;1617101 said:


> yes i use a bobcat s70 with a 48" blower and a 60" blade.


How's that little S70 working for that? I would love a set up like that. With a 48" Reist single stage blower. Check it out.






And if you don't mind me asking, how do you bid sidewalks? Per foot?

OP sorry to go a little off topic.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

You guys might want to check out the Toro Polar Trac. The college in my area demo'd one. Check out the vids on YouTube .


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

nighthawk117;1617464 said:


> You guys might want to check out the Toro Polar Trac. The college in my area demo'd one. Check out the vids on YouTube .


It is a nice machine, it better be at $30,000. The other thought that crosses my mind it the toolcat.

The more I think about it, be it a Bobcat S70, a Deere with a blower and mower, or toolcat, ASV or whatever, find something that you can get use out of year round.

For me that is my Deere F930. I am looking for a sweeper for it, which it might be worthwhile to bid smaller sweeping jobs where there is no snow on the ground.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

wislxer;1617432 said:


> How's that little S70 working for that? I would love a set up like that. With a 48" Reist single stage blower. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am some kind of impressed how well that thing went through that snow without much for HP or hydraulic flow. Nice blower.

Makes me wonder. Especially on an S100 with 2 speed.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

grasshopper with 48" snowblower...put chains on tires, gets surprisingly great traction...not as great as 4x4, but very good for 2x2...can also use it for mowing in the "off" season...same concept as the walker


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

tread lightly services;1617101 said:


> yes i use a bobcat s70 with a 48" blower and a 60" blade.


A guy i worked with had a set up like this. Had a sweeper and a blower for a S70, surprised me just how well it worked.


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

wislxer;1617432 said:


> How's that little S70 working for that? I would love a set up like that. With a 48" Reist single stage blower. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bobcat s70 is a workhorse with the bobcat 48" blower, it is awesome with the 60" blade on the 1-3 inch snowfalls. 4-5+ i use the blower.

i used a brand new s100 with the sjc controls and hated it bobcat still hasn't got the hand controls right yet, super bad delay in them then a jerky motion when they engage

i am in love with the s70 it is the one machine bobcat hasn't messed with and has no plans to in the near future.


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm stuck between a bobcat s70 and a ventrac 3400 w/cab. I've priced out both units with a blower and a broom and it's about the same price. S70 has a bucket that can load my salter and may get used a few times in the summer, but the 3400 ventrac has a great drop spreader that mounts on the rear so I only need to make on pass on my sidewalks. 

I can't make up my mind! PLEASE HELP!
I have over a mile of sidewalk just on one site. Is there another machine I should be considering?


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

John deere X749 diesel 4x4 all wheel steer with broom and blower


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

Doug8949;1827412 said:


> John deere X749 diesel 4x4 all wheel steer with broom and blower


Sorry but the x700s are a complete waist of money. For the same price you could have walked out with a JD 100 series.


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

I assume you mean 1000. And that would be great but my customers would chew my ass if I bring a 1000 into a yard to mow it during the summer.


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

That I can understand. It would be nice to have one unit do it all.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i have about 1.5 miles of 36" walks that are pavers........ was thinking an s70 with a broom but im worried about heavier snows. any ideas on how to handle 36" paver walks?


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

Broncslefty7;1828611 said:


> i have about 1.5 miles of 36" walks that are pavers........ was thinking an s70 with a broom but im worried about heavier snows. any ideas on how to handle 36" paver walks?


The ventrac 3400 might work well for you. It's half the weight and the fact it articulates might not disturb the pavers as much?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

im not so worried about the machine as much as i am a blower scaping the pavers. the ground freezes even a medium side bobcat wont bother the pavers. plus i own a swimming pool company so i wouldnt really have any use for a tractor in the summer.


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

how about a steiner 440 with snow blower attachment, i don't own one but they seem like they would be home run for sidewalks and one guy could do a lot with one machine.


----------

